# kpowersave als Ersatz fuer Klaptop

## Erdie

Hi,

ich möchte klaptop mit kpowersave ersetzen, da ich gerne die zusätzlichen Features wie z. B. lock screen on lid close etc. nutzen möchte. Nun ist der dazugehörige powersave - deamon hardmasked. Was für einen Sinn machen denn kpowersave wenn der entsprechende deamon maskiert ist?

Kann es sein, dass man den powersave deamon nicht unbedingt braucht wenn man kpowersave verwenden möchte? Mir geht es in erster Linie um die acpi events entsprechenden buttons und der Batterieüberwachung. Wer hat Erfahrung damit oder wer kann mir ein gutes Tool für KDE3 empfehlen?

P.S. So langsam wird es dünn mit den Applikationen für KDE3. Es kommen immer mehr gute Apps zum Vorschein, die nur KDE4 unterstützen. Irgendwann wird ein Wechsel unvermeidbar sein   :Wink: 

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Kpowersave geht prima ohne den powersave Daemon.

Ich hab nen AMD und nen Intel.

auf dem AMD:

kpowersave

Hal

Dbus

powernowd

auf dem Intel Laptop:

kpowersave

Hal

Dbus

cpufreqd

Geht alles prima. Sperren bei Deckel zu, Batterieanzeige, aktueller Verbrauch, Helligkeitsunterstützung beim ein und ausstecken und natürlich das runteregeln der CPU kann auch eingestellt werden.

Was haste denn für einen Rechner auf dem das laufen soll? Emerge einfach ma kpowersave und guck was geht und was nicht.

Sebastian

----------

## Erdie

Hi,

ich habe ein Intel Notebook, auf dem powernowd läuft. Powernowd läuft auf einwandfrei auf Intel Hardware. HAL und dbus habe ich auch installiert. Ich werde es mal ausprobieren.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## toralf

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> P.S. So langsam wird es dünn mit den Applikationen für KDE3. Es kommen immer mehr gute Apps zum Vorschein, die nur KDE4 unterstützen. Irgendwann wird ein Wechsel unvermeidbar sein   

 Ich wollte noch bis zum Sommer warten, weil 3.5.10 mittlerweile bei mir recht stabil läuft.

----------

## Erdie

Hallo,

kpowersave läuft auch bei mir prima ohne den powersave deamon. Danke für die Info !

Grüße

Martin

----------

